# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hatching Morning Dove Eggs



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry, I know this question is not relevent to the forum but I really don't have anywhere else I could turn to as this happened all so sudden.

There is this nest built by some sort of wild pigeon; possibly a morning dove as it is much smaller in size than our standard, city pigeons. For a while she was sitting quietly nesting her two eggs. However, she has been gone ever since Monday evening. Weather here in Houston is still pretty chilly as we just had a major tornado+thunderstorm this past Saturday. 

Therefore, I decided to take these eggs in, not knowing if they are still viable because they have been out in the nest the past two days. I don't know if they could've survived the chilly weather. Still, it is worth a try. So if anyone has any experience with these birds and their hatching methods, please let me know ASAP. 

Right now I put them on torn wool, orginally used for water filter. It is insulated with a incandescent bulb hanging above inside a box. Any information appreciated. Thanks!


Paul


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

You already did all the things I was gonna suggest









I'm sure Google will yield answers on how long before they should have been expected to hatch. I do doubt though, that they are alive.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I suggest you call your local humane society. They can tell you what can be done. Hatching eggs, and then caring for the hatchlings is very difficult


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

SurWrathful -
Contact these people - they are very helpful.

Gulf Coast Wildlife Rescue
President: Patty Brinkmeyer
[email protected]
979-849-0184


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you all so much







Wanted to wait a lil bit more for more answers and now I think I have







Thanks again, guys!

Right now the thing that concerns me the most is whether the eggs are still alive or not. Since they were in open space and with nothing to incubate them for two days, I really kindda doubt it. But it's worth a try. I will ask the Wildlife Rescue personnels about it too!

Paul


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmm that's odd. I had two separate hatchings of mourning doves in a begonia plant on my balcony this past summer. It was sooo cool. Even though I let almost all of my hanging plants and window boxes die because she got so scared if I went out to water them







Oh, and did I mention we couldnt' use the air conditioner the whole time they were there because it's hot-air vent was in front of her nest? It was so worth being able to watch the babies hatch and learn to fly though.

I did a lot of research on them during that time, too. But nothing on how to hatch them personally. I did find that the mother and father took shifts at the nest, however.

On the first "batch" the mother helped one of the little birdies learn to fly and then flew off with her. Leaving the other baby in the nest for a couple of days, but coming back to check on it. I guess she knew that baby wasn't ready yet. Fortunately, I was home when she finally came back and coaxed the second birdy out into the window boxes and then into it's leap of faith.

I know that didn't help you at all, but I thought I'd share because people thought I was crazy since I cared so much about watching the little babies and its neat to see someone else has them too


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, my friend. That wasn't crazy at all. Nothing wrong with loving what the Mother Nature has provided us with







At least that's how I look at it.

Yeah, I just e-mailed the Wildlife personnel timlawyer provided. Thanks a bunch! I managed to state my question in as much detail as possible. Hope I will get a feedback soon.

Right now, I guess it's more about having faith. I really, honestly don't know if they are still alive. But I will keep on trying until I know there's nothing more I can do. Funny how this is also what my philosophy is with my aquatic plants. Even the tiniest, broken piece of leaf had given me hope of growing back into a full plant. And I kid you not. Miracles happen all the time in my little 'nursery' tank that has all sorts of plant leftovers and cuttings. Water is also surprisingly clear in there, unlike my recent set-up aquabowl. There are TONS of green carpet in there..........except they are NOT the carpet I wanted, haha







because they are algae.

Paul


----------

